

Pretty boring team pic ... until you hover on each. - khangtoh
http://www.walltowall.com/3

======
ck2
All I see is a big flashblock in the middle of each picture.

They should have used an animated gif and a simple image replacement rollover
for the still.

~~~
catch23
They're even using flash for headings... Why not just use an image if you want
to use fancy fonts?

~~~
compay
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Inman_Flash_Replacemen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Inman_Flash_Replacement)

~~~
apsurd
Yeah, but when you meet this: <http://github.com/sorccu/cufon>

It's a no-brainer.

~~~
jasonlotito
Except, sIFR has been around a lot longer. HN still uses tables for layout.
YouTube still uses Flash for video.

HOW DARE THEY!

------
snitko
Great idea. Although the hovering mechanism is quite confusing. For some
reason if the mouse is over one picture, the second one on the same line gets
animated. Then the animation does not start immediately, there's a small
delay, which is a bit irritating.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
_if the mouse is over one picture, the second one on the same line gets
animated. Then the animation does not start immediately, there's a small
delay,_

I've just gone to check - I see neither of these problems using Chrome - what
browser are you using?

~~~
snitko
I checked it again and now it seems to be ok. Maybe it was a crappy
connection.

~~~
delano
It happened to me as well (in Chrome), but only on the first mouseover. After
that it worked fine.

------
seancron
I like Mark Pinkerton's clip the best. Don't we all sometimes wish we had a
decoy that made it look like we're busy :)

------
baddox
I liked their founder and creative director in "Jekyll" and "Bloody Sunday."

------
jonbro
ha, something I did got on hacker news. thanks for the feedback folks.

